
Sims creator hopes to soar with Spore - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/07/BUR012OSU4.DTL
======
boredguy8
It's been fun so far, but with some really odd oversights.

For instance, as far as I can tell there's no way to change the 'mode' of
travel in cell mode. Ever since "Asteroids", we've been trained that "up" is
"forward", "left" is "left of forward motion," and "right" is "right of
forward motion." From what I can find, the only way to move about is in X,Y
mode where up is up, down is down, &c. That's regardless of your current
"direction". I'd much rather have an asteroids-like motion.

Second is that cell and creature stage make a lot of sense. Moving to "tribal"
stage, things get confusing with not a lot of in-game explanation (and it's a
tiny manual). Hopefully that flattens out.

------
iuguy
I've spent a couple of days playing Spore, and whilst elements of it are
great, there's some really dull moments. I think it's very 'Sims-y' and I've
found the control mechanism massively irritating.

Having said that my race has just started to build a galactic empire. I find
that whilst the game has massive breadth, it's lacking in depth and is highly
repetitive, but it (especially the space stage) reminds me of Frontier, Elite
II in the sheer scale of it all.

Oh Frontier, how I yearn for a remake...

------
technoguyrob
Spore is out!?

Alright, see you guys in a week.

~~~
mechanical_fish
My family needs to eat, so I'm going to pretend that this whole thread isn't
here.

There is no Spore.

------
Paperflyer
It's strange: Although SPORE clearly has many flaws (somtimes strange control
setup, lacking depth), I feel that it is really far more enjoyable than it
should be.

The sheer scale of things and the continuous development of your creature,
your world and the universe is really an amazing experience, although the
"game" itself is rather dull.

